# My keyboard types random letters



## mega10169

Ok, my Microsoft Digital Media Pro keyboard I bought for $30 at RadioShack was workin great for about a month but now it's adding random letters to my sentences, mostly w's, l's and s's and when i push the x. a period comes and when i push period x.x an x. comes, whats up with this? 

And heresl an exampsle wof owhat happnesl wohen I type sletterslx.


----------



## mega10169

Anyone?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

return that crap.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

if they dont let u, then throw a tantrum and yell that they make cheap crap


----------



## Bunchofstuff

this happend to me with 2 of my keyboards, but luckly i have 3 

i think it might me a problem with the keyboard drivers or somthin, try to go to the website and get the driver or if it came with drivers even better


----------



## mega10169

Not sure if I can anymore since Radioshack changed to The Source.


----------



## houssam_ballout

have u checked the regional settings from the control panel. -> the languages that u hAve


----------



## mega10169

houssam_ballout said:
			
		

> have u checked the regional settings from the control panel. -> the languages that u hAve


Ya its set right.


----------



## Lax

> Not sure if I can anymore since Radioshack changed to The Source.


What you mean changed? Like store name or compnay? (All radio shacks near us are still radio shacks.)


----------



## matthewr2_1

Maybe the keyboard is a piece of crap and it's not encoding the letters right.  How much did you pay for that crap keyboard?


----------



## Jiffyman

*Possibility*

Are you sure no one has spilt water on it or somthing chances are thats not the case but it happens


----------



## mega10169

As I said I paid about $30 for it and no, I haven't spilled anything on it, I was taking good care of it so it would hopefully last me awhile.


----------

